# stay away from these download managers !



## anandk (Apr 14, 2006)

stay away from these download managers ! 

the following download managers are said to be infected with spyware/ adware: 
Download Accelerator Plus 
FlashGet 
Gozilla 
NetAnts 

the following download managers are clean: 
Download Express 
FreshDownload 
GetIt 
GetRight 
LeechGet 2003 
Net Transport 
ReGet 
Star Downloader 
WGET 

Source : spybot site 
for details click *www.safer-networking.org/en/articles/download-managers.html


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2006)

Umm... even flashget retail?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 14, 2006)

once u register DAP it is no longer spyware, as it doesn't load ads anymore, adware is bad, but that is how they keep it free for users

another solid alternative is Internet download accelerator which i m using these days, registered version is spyware clean (tested with Windows defender, Ad aware & Spybot)


----------



## hellomotto (Apr 14, 2006)

*how about FREE DOWNLOAD MANAGER      *


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 14, 2006)

DAP isnt spyware. it enjoys recognition from adaware, spyware doctor. they have removed the spyware in version 8. it only has adware.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 14, 2006)

hellomotto said:
			
		

> *how about FREE DOWNLOAD MANAGER      *


I agree. Free Download Manager is the best.


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 14, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> hellomotto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too


----------



## bizzare_blue (Apr 14, 2006)

I too use Free Download Manager...


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 14, 2006)

yup FDM is the best download manager, i too use it last 2 years .


----------



## mobilegeek (Apr 16, 2006)

hellomotto said:
			
		

> *how about FREE DOWNLOAD MANAGER  *


Areee we know na.. FDM is class apart 



			
				nishant_nms said:
			
		

> drvarunmehta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				bizzare_blue said:
			
		

> I too use Free Download Manager...





			
				kjuvale said:
			
		

> yup FDM is the best download manager, i too use it last 2 years .


FDM is the best .. 
btw i just did a fanboy act again .. he he  

@Indyan
i think u r sort of right, same for dap 8, these are adware not spyware
 we generally crack it to use it... the regular version .. eats your bandwith .. by downloading those crappy images .. we never need.
but since we know that we have better options available giving you the same or better performance, we use something like fdm.
FDM is freeware, n doesnt attract anything.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Apr 18, 2006)

what about IDM?


----------



## True Geek (Apr 25, 2006)

I use Opera's internal DM.............i feel itz the best
even it'll resume Megaload downloads too


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 26, 2006)

My Favourite:

Free Download Manager

www.freedowloadmanager.org

Neat, Clean, Best in Features


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2006)

dap free only intgrates  adware which should be O.K with most of us.there is total no to spyware


----------



## mehulved (Apr 26, 2006)

I would prefer wget. It's got no kind of adware, spyware or any suchthing. It's under GPL, so it's safe to use. Has many features. Yes you can't integrate it with browsers AFAIK and you will have to live with command line.


----------



## amrit1 (Apr 27, 2006)

i prefer internet download manager
it is the best


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 27, 2006)

guess opera was ad/spyware once when it had banner ads

My favs IDM and FDM

Hate DAP, itz all eyecandy and ads. I actually used some stuff to get rid of those ads in DAP when i used it a few years back


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 27, 2006)

One thing I don't understand why you club banner ads with Adware and Spyware. 

Banner Ads, Adware and Spyware - all three are very much different from each other. Well DAP can be put as a non harmful Adware. Banner Ads are only on Web pages and plane and simple advertisement and nothing else.

Adwares can be both harmless and harmful also and spywares are always harmful so there is no reason to stay away from DAP or Flashget.

Infact Flashget is the best DOwnload manager you will ever encounter because it can download those files also which are blocked to be downloaded by a D/L Manager. It happened most of the times. Earlier it was the only D/L manager to be able to download from RapidShare/Megaupload and even now it is the only browser which can still download from lots of Download Sites which have blocked other D/L managers.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 29, 2006)

One more vote for Free Download Manager. It rocks!!


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 29, 2006)

BTW ...version 2.0 of FDM is out.....n it rocks........its simply superb....it gives u all the funtionalities a pro edition of any other DM absolutely free....its neat clean, well made.......


----------



## soham (Apr 30, 2006)

the FDM saga continues. one more vote for it.


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2006)

DAP also doesn't have spyware. I have been using the registered version since when it was released.


----------



## padfoot_4444 (May 15, 2006)

ya i agree  FLASHGET is the best(in my case)


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 8, 2006)

IDM---Rocks man...i am lovin it


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 8, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> IDM---Rocks man...i am lovin it


 Ya 2nd that.....Gives the BEST SPEED!


----------



## rahul_rks (Jul 8, 2006)

ya IDM gives the best download speed.no doubt.i am using it since a year.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 9, 2006)

I am a LeechGet user!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 9, 2006)

FDM rules.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i'm using Flashget for more than5 years and i think it's the best ( and clean too )


----------



## sujithtom (Jul 16, 2006)

FDM rulzzzz. I have been using it for over an year now..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 16, 2006)

Once I used FDM but it crashed so many times that I stopped using it.
It always showed a dialog box saying there was an error (or something like that) and should I send this error report to FDM staff?
*PS:* I always disable windows ERROR Reporting so it doesnt hv nething to do with ERROR Reporting feature of XP.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 16, 2006)

FDM 2.0 roxxx ... i never ever get any errors from it .. only sometimes when u try to download gazzilion things for a site using itz download all feature ... and that happens bcos it encounters a interface it does not support!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2006)

FDM rocks.......low on RAM.....high on SPEED.....
and freeware as well..


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 16, 2006)

Free Download Manager is THE Download Manager... One more vote to FDM


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2006)

hey is there ny FDM plugin for firefox/opera


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 16, 2006)

Flashgot works for FDM also.


----------



## casanova (Jul 17, 2006)

2 questions
Is there any option for speed control in IDM. 
And how to get DAP working for opera 9.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm using "Instant Get v2.02",its good,better than DAP.


----------



## selva1966 (Jul 29, 2006)

One more vote for IDM.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

FDM is the best.....


----------



## knight17 (Jul 30, 2006)

> DAP isnt spyware. it enjoys recognition from adaware, spyware doctor. they have removed the spyware in version 8. it only has adware.


Yes...but the free version is adware


----------



## casanova (Jul 30, 2006)

Switched to FDM. Its great.


----------



## ketanbodas (Sep 18, 2006)

I use to use Star Downloader, But now I find Free Download Manager better. How is LeechGet supposed to be, any better ?


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 18, 2006)

hellomotto said:
			
		

> *how about FREE DOWNLOAD MANAGER      *


Same Here FDM is way to go


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

Satisfied with the Firefox's basic downloader and uTorrent on Windows. And Fx D/ler and Azureus on Linux.


----------



## n.regmi (Sep 18, 2006)

I use Free Download Manager, i think its the best.


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 2, 2006)

Is FDM or Free Download Manager also a Spyware/Adware


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 2, 2006)

No Way....FDM is safe...and good to use!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 18, 2006)

FDM is the best


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 22, 2007)

hellomotto said:
			
		

> *how about FREE DOWNLOAD MANAGER      *


 
Tats the safest, as it has caused no problems to me until now....


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

For me,opera's internal DM  rocks!!It even handles torrents....


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 25, 2007)

FDM best: for free + no ads


----------



## Pathik (Sep 25, 2007)

FDM rocks


----------



## arunks (Sep 25, 2007)

IDM is best.. internet download manager


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 25, 2007)

Flashget for me


----------



## Vivek788 (Sep 25, 2007)

@maverickrohan,the address u gave is wrong....spelling mistake...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 26, 2007)

i use MassDownloader and Internet Download Manager both


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2007)

Useful thread,but it was dead,last post in 2006 before it was revived recently.


----------



## alwynrozario (Oct 18, 2007)

FDM is the BEST!!!

Its 100% FREE (also from Adwares & Spywares).

  The one best thing is, you can increase the number of download sections to expedite the download. More the sections the faster it will download.


----------



## rajasekharan (Oct 30, 2007)

i use ORBIT...

*www.orbitdownloader.com/download.htm


----------



## Vivek788 (Oct 31, 2007)

i like IDM..nothing beats it...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

IDM is the best DM


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 1, 2007)

hellomotto said:
			
		

> *how about FREE DOWNLOAD MANAGER      *



Me too, whenever I use Windows


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2007)

as of now, DAP is like OS/2 and flashget is the best for windows. flashget even supports mms and rstp protocols, good for stream ripping of music videos. ed2k and bit torrent support, plus the fact that its completely freeware, makes it the best, specially for big files.


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 1, 2007)

IDM is the best best best best.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 1, 2007)

IDM is the best. Is it clean??


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 1, 2007)

Yah it is clean.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 1, 2007)

+1 for FDM. 

If you haven't used it yet, why not give a try.


----------

